
False ballistic missile alert spreads panic in Hawaii - ilamont
https://www.vox.com/policy-and-politics/2018/1/13/16888374/false-ballistic-missile-alert-spreads-panic-in-hawaii
======
sctb
Comments moved to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16140761](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16140761).

